
Ask HN: Starting pay for junior dev & UI designer? - joshuahays
I've got a friend who owns a small company that is looking to improve the technology end of their business. It isn't a tech-centered company, but they need to improve upon what they have.<p>What should I tell him to expect to pay a junior developer and UI designer annually? He wouldn't need someone with lots of experience, just someone who could get the job done right and someone eager for a career. It would be full time salary, with benefits, would have their own office and is based in central Florida.<p>I was thinking mid 30's for UI designer and mid 40's for junior dev considering what I listed above. Thoughts?
======
martinshen
I don't think you'd be able to hire anyone who labels themselves as a UI
designer or a junior dev for anything under 45K with benefits. I know someone
who recently hired a UI guy who had just graduated college and built a few
minor sites' UI, he started at 60K plus benefits.

The alternative is hiring a graphics designer who can come in at around
$30Kish

------
sbisker
Given the location, you might be able to get away with 40-45k for someone with
very little experience. That goes for both UI design and junior development.

That said, if you're serious about having them make a career there, I wouldn't
low-ball them too much - or at least be prepared to give them a big raise
their second year. Within about a year, if they're any good at all, they're
going to realize that they can make more elsewhere - especially if they're
willing to leave central FL. I think Orlando would bring both positions at
least 60k with a year of experience, and the last thing you want is to train
someone for a whole year only to have them leave because they feel their job
isn't competitive / is "dead-end".

~~~
joshuahays
I wouldn't consider it low-balling, I figured it pretty close to the paying
rate outside of a major city in Florida. Plus, there aren't very many tech-
centered jobs in this area... could be a good opportunity. :)

~~~
sbisker
I'm not saying it's not a good opportunity for the right person. I'm just
saying that by starting with a salary that low, the odds of them keeping the
person around more than a year or two are slim. That may or may not matter,
depending on the objective.

~~~
joshuahays
That's true. But, if the medium is low to mid 40's (UI) and he starts them at
mid 30's, a few raises in the first year would be a quick boost to the 'going
rate'. I wouldn't stick around either without a yearly or even bi-yearly
raise!

------
nhangen
I've been playing with the job market and I agree with some of the posters
below, anything under 50k, even for someone with no experience, is a no-go.
With a bit of hard work and some cold calling, it's easy to make far more than
that freelancing.

~~~
joshuahays
This is true, freelancing and contract work always pays nicely, but a steady
paycheck is sometimes more important... especially if you can double your
income with freelance.

------
brandoncordell
I'm a Jr. developer located in Central Florida and I wouldn't accept anything
under 50k for this area. Granted I'm talking Jr. developer, not someone just
out of school with no experience.

~~~
joshuahays
Interesting... what part of Florida? Close to Orlando? He's in NSB.

~~~
brandoncordell
A short drive outside of Tampa. Close to an hour to an hour and a half outside
of Orlando.

~~~
joshuahays
You might be in a better market for this, Tampa is pretty well influenced by
tech... especially in recent years. His area is EMPTY. lol

~~~
brandoncordell
Sure there's probably a better market in Tampa. But... If you pay the
developer what the area dictates they're worth instead of what the developer
is worth you'll experience a high turn over rate.

~~~
joshuahays
Very true

~~~
achompas
Joshua,

What's your contact info? I know a good UI guy who just moved to central FL--
he might be a good fit for your friend.

Alex (achompas [at] gmail)

------
codingstaff
I agree with others. 30k is way too low. Hire a freelancer (15 hrs a week)

~~~
joshuahays
I think he's going to need full-time guys, but its a good suggestion!

